# Please help-spousal visa



## asiana (Feb 2, 2015)

Good day everyone.. 

I need few insights about my dilemma with Home Affairs.

I am waiting for my Spousal Visa Extension (current visa expiring on 6th Feb), I need to leave South Africa on the 4th to visit my Mom in UK, My question is can I leave SA and apply a Visitors Visa in UK for South Africa even though UK is not my home country? Will it affect my visa application (Spousal visa extension).

Your help will be highly appreciated.....


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Asiana

You will not be able to submit your application in the UK as SA Missions abroad will only process applications from permanent residents or citizens of that country. You will need to go back to your country of origin or apply from a country where you normally reside (i.e. have some sort of longer stay visa).
From your question I can assume that you are not from one of the visa exempt countries (i.e. you would be issued with a short stay visitor's visa upon entering, even if it is only for a few days)? My advice in such a case would be wait until you receive notice of an outcome from VFS and then simply enter RSA to go and collect your outcome (hopefully it will be to issue the visa).

If not, the harsh reality is that you would need to obtain a visitor's visa from your country of origin.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

asiana said:


> Good day everyone..
> 
> I need few insights about my dilemma with Home Affairs.
> 
> ...


Hi Asiana,

Provided you have a valid visa for the UK, being from the Philippines, you are welcome to apply for a visitor's visa through the South African High Commission in London. Please try and make sure that you apply for your visitor's visa at least 4 weeks before leaving to go back to South Africa. 

Your application for your spousal visa extension through DHA in South Africa will not be affected by obtaining a visitor's visa through the SAHC abroad.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Another suggestion is that you call the SAHC in London to confirm the current processing time. 
South African High Commission
Home Affairs
Consular Section
15 Whitehall 
London SW1A 2DD 

Phone:
+44 (0) 20 7925 8900


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@Asiana, please note that based on our recent experience, the missions abroad will not accept applications from persons simply holding a visitor's visa to that country. Upon enquiry, the SA missions abroad will always first establish whether the applicant is a resident of the country before accepting applications or even answering questions about such possible applications. All the best to you, however.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Asiana, 

Firstly being of Filipino nationality, you would have needed to have applied for a visa (or already be in possession of ILR) before travelling to the United Kingdom. You cannot be issued a visitor's visa _simply_ for the UK on arrival. As your mother lives in the UK, I suspect (please confirm) that you hold a valid dependent visa, or indefinite leave to remain in the UK (Please note that there is no such status called permanent residency in the UK). 
Determining what status you have for the UK will confirm whether you can submit in London.


----------

